# When did you progress to the blue or terrain park ?



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I just started this year... very quickly for Blues. Not sure I have an interest in the terrain park... I think I'd hurt myself and be on the ground like this guy:


----------



## ANGST (Feb 28, 2017)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I just started this year... very quickly for Blues. Not sure I have an interest in the terrain park... I think I'd hurt myself and be on the ground like this guy:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHhgllqSKro


Haha I'm 42 and ready to try the terrain park soon. Have a decent skateboarding background , so a little idea maybe.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I've been doing blues for years and have no problem, blacks still give me trouble, can't be hungover or drunk. I just started terrain park this year. I'm 41 and I'm taking it easy, I have blown my shoulder and torn up my knee pushing it too soon, now I go old man speed. Here's a little video of me trying a box for the first time on Monday.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

I know i tried blue/black terrain and the park my first season of riding, however i wouldn't say i excelled at riding either.

I was able to make it down blue/black runs skidding out my turns (not carving) and i was able to straight air a few small jumps and 50-50 small boxes but that was about it. I'd say i rode about 20ish days my first season.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I've been doing blues for years and have no problem, blacks still give me trouble, can't be hungover or drunk.


Any other parts of the Alpine Responsibility code you violate?
Just to confirm that I never want to ride with you if you do.:dry:


----------



## Mr.Zywall (Jan 5, 2017)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I've been doing blues for years and have no problem, blacks still give me trouble, *can't be hungover or drunk.*


I'd say it's the opposite really. It's a lot easier to do jumps when you're drunk.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

For me, its crucial to ride blue slopes from the beggining if you are learning how to snowboard in a traditional camber board. It's like either you dwell for 2 or 3 days in green slopes until you learn how to ride or get over with it in 1 day or 1 afternoon in a blue slope.

Actually in the alps is not forbidden to ride drunk but I really don't agree a lot with that.
We have some tradition here to go to a bar called "la folie douce" that is located in the slopes, normally near blue slopes. It's ok to have some drinks over there but the tourists get out of the bar totally wasted. And tourists are typically not the best skiers / snowboarders in the world which sometimes can get a little dangerous at the end of the day. Vomit and "yellow snow" on the blue slope that connects the bar to the ski station is also very common...


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

I really just started doing blues this season (second full season). 

Honestly if you are comfortable linking turns, ie you don't have to think about it, AND you are able to control your speed, you are ready for blues.

Blues are nothing for me now, I think I am ready for blacks. Next season  (this season is over here)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Any other parts of the Alpine Responsibility code you violate?
> Just to confirm that I never want to ride with you if you do.:dry:


idk, everywhere I go the code seems to be: buy beer.

they put bars at teh top and bottoms of the lift for me in case I realize I forgot something on the trip.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

i'd make every step up wearing a ton of pads (wrist, elbow, shoulder, rib, back, butt, knee, and helmet). Once i was comfortable i'd take away everything but the butt pads, wrist guards, and helmet. But if i step up to a new idea, i'll pad up again. Elbow pads are particularly useful when i'm trying to learn something in the park.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Nocturnal7x said:


> I really just started doing blues this season (second full season).
> 
> Honestly if you are comfortable linking turns, ie you don't have to think about it, AND you are able to control your speed, you are ready for blues.
> 
> Blues are nothing for me now, I think I am ready for blacks. Next season  (this season is over here)


In ski, you progress a lot by going to red slopes and black slopes because with ski you tend to improve your technique a lot faster if you challenge yourself in slopes with a more step descent.
That's not the case with snowboard. You improve your riding in blue slopes not red or blacks. I avoid most of the reds and almost all the blacks because they are simply not fun. A groomed red or black is fun to speed down but most of the reds and blacks are technical runs for skiers, either with bumps, either with crazy pendents or icy sections. That's really no fun for snowboard and wont teach you anything that you really need to know to be a good snowboarder.

Dominating a blue slope with snowboard is not easy. You have small forest paths where you find obstacles, challenges in the side of the slope with natural bumps to train tricks or jumps, a moderated pendent to train switch, carve, speed, etc. Speed in a blue slope with snowboard is a lot of fun. From there you can do reds and blacks if you want but you will see that it won't be ever your primary choice. Seasonal snowboarders want badly to hit blacks and reds because of their skier friends since in ski if you are good, you are proficient in blacks and reds. Being proficient or challenging in snowboard for me is going to the backcountry where the seasonal skiers or tourist skiers are not found.


----------

